# Another failed attempt



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Peter

Thanks for taking time to read this, and hopefully answer my queries. We all think you should be sainted!

My latest IVF cycle ended with my period coming three days before my test date. This was very similar to my previous failed cycle in November, and a failed FET in May. I should also mention that I am lucky enough to have a child from my first IVF attempt nearly four years ago (my little boy turns three next month).

My questions are: 
I take progesterone supplements (cyclogest) after embryo transfer, so why does my period arrive early? 
In these last three cycles I have really felt the effects of a surge in progesterone and have also noticed when it started to fall again, with my period arriving a few days later. If I were pregnant would my progesterone remain at a high (and noticeable) level?
My clinic says that as I have already achieved one pregnancy my chances of a second are very high. Obviously this has not been borne out by circumstance, but would you agree with this? Or is my age starting to play against me - I was 34 when I conceived my son but I'm approaching 38 now.

I hope these questions don't appear too daft but I always have so much to go over in my mind after a failed cycle.

Thanks


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Eliza

I will be very interested to see Peter's response - my circumstances mirror yours except I don't have an IVF baby yet - though I had an ectopic on my first. My 2nd was negative and just had a FET - no go.I am always early or on time with cyclogest and this time had natural FET with no drugs! AF arrived early. I am 36 - 37 in July.
Just the luck of the draw I reckon but Peter is the expert. sorry anyway - will you try again? I am thinking positive and 3 treatments is more than some and less than others.
Love
Tracey


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Peter - me again, sneaking in another question before you reply....

my period this time was much lighter and shorter than usual. Why should this be when the womb lining is primed to plumpness with all the medication??


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Eliza

Very similar to me too, I had a lighter than normal period and I was on heparin too.


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Peter
I hope you don't mind me writing to you but I am trying to come to terms with what happened to me today.
I will just give you a bit of background information.........
I am 37 DH is 42(he has a daughter of  we are/were on our 3rd IVF with ICSI as they felf after all the investigations my DH husbands sperm was a bit slow and ICSI was the only option, I seem to be operationg normally.
With the first IVF had loads of eggs after EC I think about 13 were suitable for ICSI and then we had about 5 for ET, took the best 2 and popped them in the rest were not good enough for freezing.
The next attempt was similiar with again about 5 going on to be suitable for ET and we put in a four and a five cell.........
Sorry that this is a bit long.
With this one, on similar meds and went for my scan on day 8, nurse said I had about 26 eggs, took blood.
Got a call back that night to say that the oestragen level was about 7000 and that the DR was concerned with the size of some of them and to come in that night for a further scan.
He decided that he was going to EC on Fri 28th March as opposed to 2 April as planned, he said that it didn;t matter that the eggs were coming out alot earlier..........
Had EC on Fri, went OK apart from them not giving me enough sedative and I felt everything............
They got 10 eggs, and 7 were suitable for ICSI, got a call Sat from the ebryologist to say unfortunatley one one fertilised and that it only looked OK but they would call me Sun to see how it was doing.
They called me Sun to say that it was dividing nicely and that EC was going ahead for today.
Have just got back from the hospital, after going all the way up, to be told not good news, they had tried calling me..............but instead of continuing to divide as it was it had started to go bakwards and it was now only a 1 cell and that the ET was being abandoned...........even the lady said in all her 7 years there it only happened about 4 or five times and that it was very rare...can you shed any light on this..............would taking the eggs out v early have affected them, why was this try such a disaster and then the backward embryo!!!!
Sorry for such a long note, but my DR is away for 2 weeks................
Love 
Paddi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Eliza said:


> Peter
> 
> Thanks for taking time to read this, and hopefully answer my queries. We all think you should be sainted!
> 
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Eliza,

Endometrial thickness does not directly relate to heaviness of period. There are many other variables including hormonal status which is of course different in stimulated cycles.

Regards,

Peter



Eliza said:


> Peter - me again, sneaking in another question before you reply....
> 
> my period this time was much lighter and shorter than usual. Why should this be when the womb lining is primed to plumpness with all the medication??


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



paddi said:


> Dear Peter
> I hope you don't mind me writing to you but I am trying to come to terms with what happened to me today.
> I will just give you a bit of background information.........
> I am 37 DH is 42(he has a daughter of  we are/were on our 3rd IVF with ICSI as they felf after all the investigations my DH husbands sperm was a bit slow and ICSI was the only option, I seem to be operationg normally.
> ...


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Peter
Many thanks for replying to my long note!! and confirming that the whole cycle was so badly mananged and to be honest suspicious.....I have a meeting with the Fertility Unit this morning and am armed with plenty of questions and will get a copy of my notes.
I do not expect to get much joy there as the Dr is away....So I plan on calling the HFEA and talking to them.....
Thanks again for the taking the time,
With Love
Paddi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Good luck!

Peter



paddi said:


> Dear Peter
> Many thanks for replying to my long note!! and confirming that the whole cycle was so badly mananged and to be honest suspicious.....I have a meeting with the Fertility Unit this morning and am armed with plenty of questions and will get a copy of my notes.
> I do not expect to get much joy there as the Dr is away....So I plan on calling the HFEA and talking to them.....
> Thanks again for the taking the time,
> ...


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

dear Peter
So sorry to bother you again, went for a meeting at the hospital today, and next weel have a meeting with the head honcho professor at the Bridge plus the embrologist that did the ICSI...........
I questioned the fertility unit alot on the whole ICSI process, the fact that OK there was on one embryo, and 24 hours later it was touch and go as it was only a 2 cell, and 48 hours later it had divided nicely and ET was going head.....I presume for it to have divided nicely that it was a 4 cell as if it had remained only a 2 cell it would mean it had not gone beyond 2 cell and therefore had stopeed??
I then asked about the backwards emryo............... and they tried to explain to me that at 2 cells, it can sometimes be still slightly attached..... my argument being that if that was so why did it look better 48 hours later and they wanted to go ahead with ET.....they are being a bit cagey and said I will have to ask these questions next week.
Have you any pointers on what specfic questions I should ask.
I do appreciate the time and effort you are taking, it is very much appreciated.
Kind regards
paddi


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



paddi said:


> dear Peter
> So sorry to bother you again, went for a meeting at the hospital today, and next weel have a meeting with the head honcho professor at the Bridge plus the embrologist that did the ICSI...........
> I questioned the fertility unit alot on the whole ICSI process, the fact that OK there was on one embryo, and 24 hours later it was touch and go as it was only a 2 cell, and 48 hours later it had divided nicely and ET was going head.....I presume for it to have divided nicely that it was a 4 cell as if it had remained only a 2 cell it would mean it had not gone beyond 2 cell and therefore had stopeed??
> 
> ...


----------

